# I love my GNEX!



## dodgerblue (Sep 25, 2011)

So I bought my wife a Motorola Droid RAZR Maxx HD for Valentine's day. I was a little hesitant because of their locked bootloaders, but she doesn't care about that stuff like I do... She has always gotten my hand me down phones (when I upgrade) so this is her first NEW phone. 
She loves the phone! I have to admit I am jealous of the ridiculous battery life she's been getting! She's averaging about 18-20 hours on one charge with 5-7 hours screen time! That's with EVERYTHING on, including 4G and Google Now!
I still love my GNEX, but DAMN!!!! I have an extended battery and I carry 2 extra batteries in case I'm gong to be away from a charger for a long time. 
I've heard rumors that the next Nexus will be a Motorola device... If that rumor is true and they can produce a Nexus with that type of battery life-count me in!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Seriously. I had the original razr and even that device gets slightly better battery life. I can't wait for a nexus device that has a huge battery. That'll be my next phone. I don't think I'll ever get a non-nexus device again.


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

X


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

the title is confusing.
you say you love the Gnex, but then bash the battery life.
either way, i totally agree with you. while i am OK with the battery life on the Gnex, it could always be better. it also helps that i am near a charger almost all day long.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

IMO the gnex battery is fine. The piss poor radios is what is causing battery drainage.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

dillanshives said:


> Seriously. I had the original razr and even that device gets slightly better battery life. I can't wait for a nexus device that has a huge battery. That'll be my next phone. I don't think I'll ever get a non-nexus device again.


Same exact here!! No more non nexus devices for me either.


----------



## GaTTiNThaHaT (Jun 12, 2012)

The nexus phones are always great but there always seems to be 1 or 2 things missing that would make it the ultimate phone. Even still, I'd take my gnex over any phone except nex4 of course 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

My buddy has the Razr M and gets stupid awesome battery life also, always on 4G with all the bells and whistles on. Thats the only thing I would change about mt GNex. Other than that I love this phone still.

A Moto Nexus would be the shit.


----------



## dodgerblue (Sep 25, 2011)

I really do love my GNEX, I just wish I could get a little better battery life...I am holding out for the Motorola Nexus for sure! I will never own a non Nexus device again.
And to update on my wife's RAZR... She plugged it in last night after 19 hours, 6 hours of screen time and she still had 33% left!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

People, go buy a 3800mAh battery. I get 4-5 screen time with 4G enabled. Totally fixes that gnex flaw.


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

These threads always make me wonder about people's phone usage. I use about 2 hours of screen time a day in relatively poor signal coverage. On my oem extended battery I'm still around 20% left. Stock CM, nothing disabled except bluetooth since I never use it.

Also a little confused about the topic title but to each their own lol


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Raverrevolution said:


> People, go buy a 3800mAh battery. I get 4-5 screen time with 4G enabled. Totally fixes that gnex flaw.


This^^ $20 battery gets me this same amount of screen on time with 14 - 16 hours off charger. Wifi yields over 6 hours, and sometimes 7 (rarely have the phone on that long anyways though).


----------



## dodgerblue (Sep 25, 2011)

To those wondering about the title of the op... I did that because I really do love my GNEX, but I am jealous of the battery life my wife is getting on her RAZR and ONLY the battery life. I believe the GNEX is still a superior device 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodgerblue (Sep 25, 2011)

RCantw3ll said:


> This^^ $20 battery gets me this same amount of screen on time with 14 - 16 hours off charger. Wifi yields over 6 hours, and sometimes 7 (rarely have the phone on that long anyways though).


If I run strictly on WiFi (at home) I get decent battery life...
I think I will look into that extended battery. I have the Samsung 2100mAh battery. How much does the 3800mAh add to the thickness of the phone?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

dodgerblue said:


> If I run strictly on WiFi (at home) I get decent battery life...
> I think I will look into that extended battery. I have the Samsung 2100mAh battery. How much does the 3800mAh add to the thickness of the phone?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


About 15-20% more thickness. It's really no bad at all. I got totally used to it. Despite anyone out there saying that they can get incredible battery life from the Samsung extended 2100, I beg to differ.

I'm getting 4-5 hours screen time on my VZW Gnex with the latest Sourcery rom. No juice defender or anything to try to save battery and no disabling absolutely everything. This is with medium to medium/heavy use. I can make an hour phone call, play some minecraft, surf the net for a long time, and still at the end of the day I'll have around 40-50%. And no, I'm not an advertiser. After buying a cheapo Hyperion I couldn't believe I didn't do it sooner. Sure it makes the phone look a hair ugly and be a bit more heavy, but it fixes such a huge problem with the phone.

I'm sure if I really wanted to I could disable data and a ton of other stuff and have the phone last a good 3-4 days.


----------



## dodgerblue (Sep 25, 2011)

Raverrevolution said:


> About 15-20% more thickness. It's really no bad at all. I got totally used to it. Despite anyone out there saying that they can get incredible battery life from the Samsung extended 2100, I beg to differ.
> 
> I'm getting 4-5 hours screen time on my VZW Gnex with the latest Sourcery rom. No juice defender or anything to try to save battery and no disabling absolutely everything. This is with medium to medium/heavy use. I can make an hour phone call, play some minecraft, surf the net for a long time, and still at the end of the day I'll have around 40-50%. And no, I'm not an advertiser. After buying a cheapo Hyperion I couldn't believe I didn't do it sooner. Sure it makes the phone look a hair ugly and be a bit more heavy, but it fixes such a huge problem with the phone.
> 
> I'm sure if I really wanted to I could disable data and a ton of other stuff and have the phone last a good 3-4 days.


I ordered a 3800mah battery and new case last night 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

aggiechase37 said:


> X


Aye.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## jonstrong (Mar 26, 2012)

dodgerblue said:


> I ordered a 3800mah battery and new case last night
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Really is an excellent enhancement. I have the Hyperion version ($20) and a Seidio extended Convert Combo case. Love the combination.

... beamed from my Nexus 10 to your planet


----------



## laflavor (Jul 3, 2012)

I don't know how you guys are getting this much screen time, even with the hyperion extended batter. I have it, and I can get 1-1/2 to maybe 2-1/2 hours of screen time. If I leave the screen off, and I'm in a decent signal area they phone will last for ~30 hours, on wifi it'll go up to ~50. But as soon as I start using it, the battery fades quickly. I even try to make sure I always use a dark background. Do you all turn your brightness way down?


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

I just wanted to upload 2 screenshots of my latest battery cycle so you guys get an idea of what it's like. Take not that I had an hour of talk time too and that I'm on the latest Sourcery rom.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

What version of the phone do you have? Let me guess... the GSM version.


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

Lol, nope!! CDMA/LTE on Verizon. I'm getting 4G most of the day.

The set up is 3800mAh Hyperion battery with the Trexcell TPU case running the Sourcery 5.0 rom on Verizon.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Raverrevolution said:


> Lol, nope!! CDMA/LTE on Verizon. I'm getting 4G most of the day.
> 
> The set up is 3800mAh Hyperion battery with the Trexcell TPU case running the Sourcery 5.0 rom on Verizon.


Awesome! I just ordered a 3800 mA h Seidio battery. Ive had good luck in the past with them on other devices. Impressive battery life though!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

Must be because they have decent coverage in your area and the radios aren't always disconnecting, reconnecting, and disconnecting all the time thus wasting precious battery life.


----------



## laflavor (Jul 3, 2012)

trparky said:


> Must be because they have decent coverage in your area and the radios aren't always disconnecting, reconnecting, and disconnecting all the time thus wasting precious battery life.


It can't just be that. I can even be on wifi (which greatly extends my battery life) the whole day, and only get 2-3 hours of battery life, at best, before my phone starts dying with the same battery.

For Raverrevolution: Do you have the brightness on your screen adjusted? I generally just use auto brightness.


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm using auto brightness.

I should do a test starting tomorrow to see how long I can go if I actually used some battery saving techniques. For example, no data, screen brightness down, etc. I would probably last til Monday if I already get a day and a half without charging now.


----------



## DroidBurgundy (Nov 30, 2011)

OMG another Gnex Batt life thread









I have never regretted this phone! I don't know how you folks can tolerate those batteries, doesn't it make the phone too thick/heavy? I have always gone the route of buying cheap knock off standard batts.

Battlife on my Gnex just keeps getting better and better. When I first had it, running stock ICS I used to burn through 5-7 batts a day, and now on aokp 4.2.2 using lean kernel i avg about 3 batts a day, under similar usage. I dont have time to care or take screenshots of my batt life. I accepted that Iove my phone and that I need to have it powered on 24x7. You can get those 2 batt + charger combos for cheap online too


----------

